# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Myalites Transversa

## dekkermc

ik bijna 3 jaar deze aandoening.
mijn klachten nemen nog steeds toe.
is er iemand die mij wat meer kan vertellen over het verloop.
of het stabiel word op een bepaald moment.
groetjes van Marius Dekker en alvast bedankt.

----------


## Agnes574

Heb je iets aan onderstaande links??

Sterkte!!

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=402
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=12066
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10955
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10491

----------

